# Incra Master Lift vs JessEm Master Lift



## BroomVikin (Jan 25, 2019)

I recently purchased the Kreg router table and fence and am about ready to drop a nice lift in it. I've narrowed it down to the Incra and the JessEm Master lifts. I can't seem to figure out if there is much difference between the two however. The only thing I can see is the Incra has the metal reducer rings (I really like the idea of the Cleansweep in the future) and the JessEm seems to have the plastic ones. Are there other differences that I'm missing? Any reason to buy one over the other? And, just to throw a wrench in things, how would you rate them compared to the Rockler Master Lift?


----------



## Elden Cozort (Oct 30, 2018)

The Incra lift is built by JessEM so the quality will be the same. Only difference I can see is the magnetic insert on the Incra or the screw in on the JessEm

I have the JessEm Router Lift II and find it to be a well engineered product that does its job.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just as I suspected!*

Eldon is correct! Here's the word from Incra:
https://www.incra.com/router_system_accessories-mast-r-lift-ii.html

https://jessem.com/products/mast-r-lift-ii?variant=12224153387116

JessEm makes great lifts I know because I have a few. I got one of the very first without a height locking cam, but it is still very well made. It's in a drawer right now waiting for some other use. The plastic inserts have never been an issue, so if you are budget minded, just stay with the Jess Em. Be aware that there are two sizes available: 
large - 9 1/4" X 11 3/4" 
small - 8 1/4" X 11 3/4" for use in the Bench Dog cast iron table saw extensions..... which is what I have.
I love 'em.
:vs_cool:


----------



## BroomVikin (Jan 25, 2019)

woodnthings said:


> Eldon is correct! Here's the word from Incra:
> https://www.incra.com/router_system_accessories-mast-r-lift-ii.html
> 
> https://jessem.com/products/mast-r-lift-ii?variant=12224153387116
> ...


How's the DC with the JessEm? I've heard great things about the Incra Cleansweep rings but if they're unnecessary the added expense doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's fine for my needs ....*



BroomVikin said:


> How's the DC with the JessEm? I've heard great things about the Incra Cleansweep rings but if they're unnecessary the added expense doesn't seem worth it.


I use the fence mounted shop vac dust port with a Rigid shop vac hooked directly. I close the cutter opening down as much as possible by sliding the fence halves near the cutter. This works for me as well as I could expect. Any dust that gets below the table falls to the floor and does not stay suspended in the air. I don't like the idea of totally enclosing the motor to capture this dust, as I believe it will cause overheating issues and shorten the life of the motor.

It's up to you to choose the proper size insert ring for safety reasons and for best dust collection performance. If your shop vac works at the point the dust is generated, that's about the best you could ask for.....:wink:









I do not recommend using a 4" dust collector on the router fence dust port. There's just not enough velocity in the suction in my opinion, and the ports are the wrong size from the Bench Dog factory. So, I assume they also recommend the shop vac over the larger DC hose.
:vs_cool:


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

BroomVikin said:


> How's the DC with the JessEm? I've heard great things about the Incra Cleansweep rings but if they're unnecessary the added expense doesn't seem worth it.


In my experience the lion's share of the mess goes under the table regardless.

I installed the Rockler Dustbucket on my system, works outstanding. DC collection port for the bucket that T's off for a connection to the fence.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I used a shop vac for years but could only collect the fence not enough cfm’s to collect the router box. I now have a dedicated 1hp wall mount dc that collects my miter saw and router table. I have a couple blast gates, and exhaust outside.

It is superb. Right now I just collect the cabinet box the router sits in. Cut a few slits in the door. If I were still using a shop vac I would consider the Clean Sweep.

I also have the Jessem lift and their PowerTek motor/remote switch. The remote is the bomb. I’ve been very happy with the exception I have difficulty getting the rings out & I have to pry them out with a screwdriver. I may have damaged the rings with the wrench not having the collet night enough.

I recently got the Infinity fence. Very nice.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I will not debate the merits of router lifts as they are little different from the lift built into the router itself.

What is really important is the repeatability of the lift itself and how the router is held. 
First, if the router motor is held in the lift as motor clamped in the lift, that is the first requirement. 
i.e. If the router is removed from the manufacturer supplied base and held by the router lift, it is the optimal set up.
Second, if the router lift can be cranked 7 turns up followed by 7 turns down and arrive at the same height, that is the router lift that you want. 

Many router bits are dual function bits. The instructions say set the bit to perform this cut, then raise the bit for the complementary cut. If the router lift winds up 7 turns up but it is 6¾ down, I will guarantee that you won't be happy.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

After years of using a very substandard router table, I went with the Incra "Works" last year. It is a real treat to use for sure, far more capable than I am at this point.

Specific to your question, I went with the INCRA Mast-R-Lift II when I bought the Incra router table. Though of their offerings are similar, I chose this one over the PRL-V2 as I saw the thumb wheel as perhaps a little problematic (though it may not be ever, just an opinion). I prefer having the hex shaft be the single point of use.

The Jessem looks nearly identical to the Incra with the exception of the rings, as expected since Jessem makes the Incra rebranded unit. If that is indeed the only real difference, I'd choose the Incra due to the Magnalock rings if you have any plans to also go with the Cleansweep.

I like the Magnalock rings and the Cleansweep, dust collection is excellent with this system.

Here is a link to their lift comparison chart: https://incra.com/info/LiftComparison_042111.pdf


----------



## David07 (Jan 16, 2018)

Basically, these two lifts are the same the only difference is Incra has a magnalock system for better compatibility.


----------

